# "Accept Every Ride"



## JaxBeachDriver

I realize you probably sent me an automatically generated response, but if you read my email, you would realize the response does not fit the scenario.

*I* cancelled the trip because it was 45 minutes away!

Accept every trip, even a trip 45 minutes away? Drive an hour to pick someone up who may only need a minimum fare ride? In no way whatsoever does that make any sort of business sense.

Sent from my iPhone

On Dec 21, 2014, at 1:19 AM,

*Uber* (Uber)

Dec 20 22:19

Hi,

No need to worry - a rider canceling a trip will never count against your acceptance rate. When calculating acceptance rate, we only consider the number of requests that you rejected.

To keep your acceptance rate high, please be sure to accept every trip request that comes your way. If you're not ready to accept trip requests, make sure that you go "Offline". You may also want to check to see that your volume is on and turned up high so you always hear the beep of a trip request.

Let me know if you have any more questions!

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber|@uber

Dec 20 16:43

Hello,

I got a call from 45 minutes away. Obviously this was an error so I canceled it. Will that negatively impact my acceptance rate?


----------



## AndyfromFinland

So Accept and stay put?


----------



## Jay2dresq

Just let the ping expire... Don't hit cancel. I had a couple pings last night from Rockville, MD. 40 mins away at best, probably closer to an hour away. I just let them expire.


----------



## taarbo

Jay2dresq said:


> Just let the ping expire... Don't hit cancel. I had a couple pings last night from Rockville, MD. 40 mins away at best, probably closer to an hour away. I just let them expire.


but that would affect acceptance rate


----------



## AndyfromFinland

So just wait the 15sec and if doesn't affect acceptance-rate?
Sounds odd but if thats the way it is, then we have some more sence in this all.


----------



## Jay2dresq

From what I gather from other posts here, it does not. You neither accept nor decline a ping that has expired.


----------



## AndyfromFinland

Aha! So it WOULD affect acceptance rate...


----------



## Jay2dresq

Your only other option is to accept the ping, and just stay put. I feel this is a disservice to the client though. They will eventually cancel when they see you're not moving.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

AndyfromFinland said:


> So Accept and stay put?


Excellent idea!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jay2dresq said:


> Your only other option is to accept the ping, and just stay put. I feel this is a disservice to the client though. They will eventually cancel when they see you're not moving.


Completely ridiculous, shitty way to treat people, but that's UberLogic for you. Uber on!


----------



## Jay2dresq

I agree. I just let those pings expire. Outright rejecting the ping does add to your cancels. From what I read on the forums here, the consensus is that letting the ping expire does not mess with your acceptance rate. At the very least, letting it expire does not add to your cancels.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jay2dresq said:


> I agree. I just let those pings expire. Outright rejecting the ping does add to your cancels. From what I read on the forums here, the consensus is that letting the ping expire does not mess with your acceptance rate. At the very least, letting it expire does not add to your cancels.


It came through as "unnamed road" and looked quite close to me. After I accepted, it was 45 min away! I was fooled.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Damn, that sucks.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jay2dresq said:


> Damn, that sucks.


Not too worried about it. I mostly thought it was utterly riduculous that she would respond telling me to accept every ride.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Just like last night when I got those pings for Rockville, MD. It would be like you being in downtown Jax, and getting a ping in St. Augustine, except I have toll roads to deal with in that trip too.


----------



## Uber9

If anything is over 15 minutes I just don't accept the ping, every now and then I have accepted a 18 minute away ping just because it was in the direction I was going anyway.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver




----------



## UberOne

Jay2dresq said:


> I agree. I just let those pings expire. Outright rejecting the ping does add to your cancels. From what I read on the forums here, the consensus is that letting the ping expire does not mess with your acceptance rate. At the very least, letting it expire does not add to your cancels.


UHHHH... letting a ping expire DOES affect your ACCEPTANCE rate! However, to accept and then cancel affects your CANCELLATION rate, which is a metric that Uber also keeps track of.

Both are looked down upon by Uber, but accepting and canceling is worse than simply not accepting. The acceptance threshold is 80%, whereas canceling more than 10% of accepted requests will warrant a threat from uber, which makes sense since it significantly impacts the rider's experience (remember waiting for a taxicab that only never shows up to your home?).


----------



## Jay2dresq

In any event, letting it expire is the lesser of two evils. In reality, as "independent contractors" we should have the right to decline as many pings as we want, but we all know the real reason for the IC status is so Uber doesn't have to pay us an hourly wage when there's no rides, and they don't want to pay for health insurance, or vehicle expenses.


----------



## unter ling

This is why luber wants a car on every corner. Every ride gets them money, and they dont care about the driver as long as every rider gets a quick response and arrival, and a cheap and safe ride.

Cabbies are well known for not going to an out of the way destination to pick up a booking and avoiding short fares. Uber drivers are doing the same thing now, so the answer is to have more cars


----------



## No-tippers-suck

UberOne said:


> UHHHH... letting a ping expire DOES affect your ACCEPTANCE rate! However, to accept and then cancel affects your CANCELLATION rate, which is a metric that Uber also keeps track of.
> 
> Both are looked down upon by Uber, but accepting and canceling is worse than simply not accepting. The acceptance threshold is 80%, whereas canceling more than 10% of accepted requests will warrant a threat from uber, which makes sense since it significantly impacts the rider's experience (remember waiting for a taxicab that only never shows up to your home?).


That's correct ! 
But it makes no sense (Uber) to say we "need to accept every ride that comes along" and on the other end it gives us freedom as independent contractors not to accept every ride that makes us feel unsafe or uncomfortable..

Riders with a very low rating make me feel unsafe and uncomfortable.
I am continuing to refuse and cancel but I started taking screenshots of rides I am not accepting, just to have a reason in hands why I didn't drive them.

Eventually I will get deactivated sooner or later, but I don't care too much about it if it's unfair to me I don't like it anyways


----------



## LAuberX

you can let 1 out of 6 pings expire and stay below the radar (less than 20%)

you can cancel on 1 of 12 rides you accept and stay safe (less than 10%)

so the more you accept, the more leeway you have in booting the crap ones....


----------



## UL Driver SF

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Not too worried about it. I mostly thought it was utterly riduculous that she would respond telling me to accept every ride.


I wouldn't sweat it. Unless you get tons of these it isn't gonna be a big deal.

They will always encourage you to accept every trip. It's income for them.


----------



## Jay2dresq

If the rates were higher, and/or Uber gave us something extra for driving more than 5 miles to a client, I would take some of these farther out pings. I don't want to drive 20 mins to get to a customer for a $5 fare. Even in my hybrid, that's a losing proposition. I'm here because I have bills to pay, not lose money on minimum fare rides.


----------



## UberXTampa

I just had to cancel a request from 30 minutes away, it was for a very short ride. I accepted the request out of curiosity as to why I am pinged from such a distance. It must make financial sense to take a trip that far. At least, I should be able to get a fix dollar value per accepted long distance trip provided I complete the request. I understand this is a service needed by many people, but we are not a publicly funded utility. We have to make money. That's why we are doing this job.


----------



## Nick781

I asked a similar question and got pretty much the exact response except the Uber Support person said accept but call the person to let them know how far you are. So call the person and say you are far, 9 times out of ten they agree to cancel. Let them cancel.


----------



## PDX2012

I'm no longer an Uber virgin. I went online for the first time today & accepted the first three pings but they were all cancelled within 3 minutes of their ping. It said rider canceled so do I get paid for those? I went offline, drove to a swanky area of town, went online & was immediately pinged. I p/u a super nice pax who moved here from NYC a week ago. I had the displeasure of telling him Uber was shutting down service in Portland today (Uber press release says "pausing service") but I hadn't been told what time it went into effect. Being from NY he doesn't own a car or even drive so he was pretty bummed because in NY he relied exclusively on Uber. We both got 5's (no tip - darn it) but around 3:30 I got a text saying we were shut down at 3:00. His fare was $14.28 and I prolly could have gone back downtown & squeezed out another pax but didn't bother to. Uber is legal in four Portland bedroom towns but I'd be waiting a long time between rides if I just camped out in one. Uber & the city are negotiating & even if they haven't agreed on something formal we can start p/u fares in PDX on April 9th. Good thing I'm not doing this for a living.


----------



## Elmoooy

@JaxBeachDriver I don't know if it has been said in this thread yet but you could accept and just stay put like ppl said and if asked about it, say it was a pocket ping and you were not aware.


----------



## Suberman

Here is what you do. Accept the ride, but then call the passenger and say there was a computer error. The fact is you are 45 minutes away and cant possibly get there in time. Than let the passenger cancel it for you. That way the passenger isnt kept waiting and it wont effect your rate.


----------



## PDX2012

I got the ping & was enroute when it was cancelled by the rider within three minutes of accepting. Accepted the next ping, was enroute & THEY cancelled within a couple of minutes. Third ping's a charm - same thing as the other two but at least it was in the direction of the ritzy section. Went off line & once I got to the $$$$ part of town I got my first real pax. Weird.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

UberXTampa said:


> I just had to cancel a request from 30 minutes away, it was for a very short ride. I accepted the request out of curiosity as to why I am pinged from such a distance. It must make financial sense to take a trip that far. At least, I should be able to get a fix dollar value per accepted long distance trip provided I complete the request. I understand this is a service needed by many people, but we are not a publicly funded utility. We have to make money. That's why we are doing this job.


EXACTLY SIR !
Uber can only do it because they are not responsible in any way for expenses, they smartly "outsourced" the part of the business which is not worth it.

Simple example :
If I asked you if you can produce 10.000 Bagels or Donuts ($1 dollar each)
and I will sell them for you and charge you just 20% of each sold item.

At the end of the day:
well let's say I really sold 1.000 bagels and kept $200 for 8hrs of sales activity
now I am returning you 9.000 unsold bagels and hand you over $800..

I guess you would be excited about this type of partnership.

Uber does the same with us, they are not responsible about how much gas we spent or how much we could make.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Suberman said:


> Here is what you do. Accept the ride, but then call the passenger and say there was a computer error. The fact is you are 45 minutes away and cant possibly get there in time. Than let the passenger cancel it for you. That way the passenger isnt kept waiting and it wont effect your rate.


Not a bad idea. No passenger is going to demand you drive 45 minutes to pick them up, lol.


----------



## wisuber

I didn't realize that passengers saw vehicles that were more than 25 min away


----------



## Jay2dresq

In my situation Rockville would probably only be 20-25 mins away if there was a bridge over the river here. The fact that I have to drive 15 - 20 miles to get to a point where I can cross the river is probably what's screwing it up.


----------



## wisuber

Ah, gotcha,thankfully do not have that issue here


----------



## DjTim

wisuber said:


> I didn't realize that passengers saw vehicles that were more than 25 min away


I've seen 25 and 35 minutes on the rider app. When there's heavy traffic involved like rush hour or whatever, that 25 minutes could become 40 easily.


----------



## Frank Martin

"Hello. This is your Uber driver. I've decided not to pick your ass up because you live too fu**ing far. Have a nice day!"


----------



## Johnny 99

JaxBeachDriver said:


> It came through as "unnamed road" and looked quite close to me. After I accepted, it was 45 min away! I was fooled.


 I won't go to "ride to the pin" or "unnamed road" locations. There is never anything good that will come out of those. My rule of thumb, if it is more that 10 minutes away, I'll let the ping expire because you know it is never "just" 10 minutes away....


----------



## wtdrivesnj

With so many network errors lately. I've had many situations where I accept a ride and it just doesn't workout. But I let the rider cancel. Sometimes when they realize how far away you are. Tell them to cancel right away before the alotted time that Uber gives so they don't get charged. Uber's system is not as reliable as they would like to make it seem. So I always call the Pax to confirm: where they are? where I am? and the ETA for me to get to them based on Google Maps time not the Uber map. I always ask if they are willing to wait. I know uber says no need to but you live and learn. You can safely can add at least 5-10 minutes to the distance to the rider then what the Uber Driver app says. I think the Uber Driver App does a straight line from you to the Pax and that is just crazy. It makes no economic sense to drive more than 5 minutes to get a rider. I've gotten ping as far as 45 minutes away...I just laugh at those


----------



## yubenbeing

Jay2dresq said:


> Your only other option is to accept the ping, and just stay put. I feel this is a disservice to the client though. They will eventually cancel when they see you're not moving.[/QUO
> 
> I'm waiting on the background check to be a yubenbeing. Aren't you unable to get/accept pings while waiting on the cancel from rider?


----------



## yubenbeing

Driving for the other guys and waiting on background check (3 weeks in process) from Uber. The longer I do this, the less likely to accept regulars with typical $5-6 fares and they're non tippers. Grinds me they would not think of stiffing a kid who parked their car 200 ft away, but a guy driving a 30K car 3-4 miles to get them and 5 miles to destination is not worth a tip. In my experience The worst offenders are service people like restaurant people. I've taken to educating them about the parallels between driving and waiting on people. Once in a while, somebody gets it.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

well to be fair I imagine these restaurant service people are poor as hell.


----------



## yubenbeing

I should have clarified the pax are not dishwashers and table bussers. I know where they live and work. My not quite high school grad son does 100-150 night where he works. I get what you are saying but the fact is that 90% of my pax don't tip. Its not because they cant afford it either.


----------



## Jay2dresq

yubenbeing said:


> Aren't you unable to get/accept pings while waiting on the cancel from rider?


No, because until your pax cancels you are still "on a ride", and unavailable.


----------



## yubenbeing

E="Jay2dresq, post: 114040, member: 2846"]No, because until your pax cancels you are still "on a ride", and unavailable.[/QUOTE]
Thats what thought...


----------



## yubenbeing

That's what I thought...


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

So, a customer repeatedly requested a car. I accepted on their 4 try. So, I get a 25% acceptance rate even though I drove this person?
We should be able to put in an acceptable radius/time to customer. I don't want to drive 17 minutes to a customer, thank them for a 5 minute drive, then get back home. This ends up taking 45 minutes for a $5 fare.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, a customer repeatedly requested a car. I accepted on their 4 try. So, I get a 25% acceptance rate even though I drove this person?
> We should be able to put in an acceptable radius/time to customer. I don't want to drive 17 minutes to a customer, thank them for a 5 minute drive, then get back home. This ends up taking 45 minutes for a $5 fare.


----------



## Ubermanpt

I've learned a lot thanks to this forum. When I first started, I was quick to accept pings and after a couple pings I accepted @12 minutes away they cancelled a few minutes after I was on my way. Now I only accept if 5 minutes or less unless the Ping is n the direction I am going. Doesn't make sense for most drivers to drive more than 5 minutes for a pick up unless you can be certain the trip will be a decent fare


----------



## UL Driver SF

PDX2012 said:


> I'm no longer an Uber virgin.


I hope you used protection.


----------



## Uberdawg

yubenbeing said:


> Driving for the other guys and waiting on background check (3 weeks in process) from Uber. The longer I do this, the less likely to accept regulars with typical $5-6 fares and they're non tippers. Grinds me they would not think of stiffing a kid who parked their car 200 ft away, but a guy driving a 30K car 3-4 miles to get them and 5 miles to destination is not worth a tip. In my experience The worst offenders are service people like restaurant people. I've taken to educating them about the parallels between driving and waiting on people. Once in a while, somebody gets it.


Actually, I have found people that work for tips are the best tippers. I had a group of 6 waiters/waitresses that I picked up and *EVERY* single one of the tipped. They know better than anyone how it feels to not be tipped.

Like I have said, Uber has the clients so ingrained that tips "are included" that it will take a monumental effort to change that thought process. I pick up pax from the best parts of town, people that would never, ever get out of a cab and not tip but I am left with hat in hand. They have been programmed and it will be tough to change.


----------



## yubenbeing

Uberdawg said:


> Actually, I have found people that work for tips are the best tippers. I had a group of 6 waiters/waitresses that I picked up and *EVERY* single one of the tipped. They know better than anyone how it feels to not be tipped.
> 
> Like I have said, Uber has the clients so ingrained that tips "are included" that it will take a monumental effort to change that thought process. I pick up pax from the best parts of town, people that would never, ever get out of a cab and not tip but I am left with hat in hand. They have been programmed and it will be tough to change.


I'm happy your rides have taken care of you. That is how it should be. On the other hand, I have gotten tipped by folks that appeared to be the least likely. Go figure... .


----------



## Luberon

When I get a ridiculous ping >12 Uber minutes away (which is closer to 30 real minutes) I let the ping expire then log off for 10-15 minutes to avoid repeat pings. I only leave my app on during surges when it is less likely to get multiple pings from the same guy. One more reason why I love doing both Uber and Lyft. When one gets ridiculous, I give that app a "time out" to get its act together


----------



## Luberon

Tim In Cleveland said:


> So, a customer repeatedly requested a car. I accepted on their 4 try. So, I get a 25% acceptance rate even though I drove this person?
> We should be able to put in an acceptable radius/time to customer. I don't want to drive 17 minutes to a customer, thank them for a 5 minute drive, then get back home. This ends up taking 45 minutes for a $5 fare.


- Uber takes $1.80
- You split $3.20 between yourself, your car and the IRS.
THIS is what I call UberMATH, using dumb/vulnerable/desperate/alloftheabove folks like you and I to feed the fastest growing monster in Silicon valley. Coming to you soon, Wall Street!!!


----------



## Lou W

Uberdawg said:


> Actually, I have found people that work for tips are the best tippers. I had a group of 6 waiters/waitresses that I picked up and *EVERY* single one of the tipped. They know better than anyone how it feels to not be tipped.
> 
> Like I have said, Uber has the clients so ingrained that tips "are included" that it will take a monumental effort to change that thought process. I pick up pax from the best parts of town, people that would never, ever get out of a cab and not tip but I am left with hat in hand. They have been programmed and it will be tough to change.


My experience has been the exact opposite. Never had a waiter or waitress (is that term pc in 2014, or are the all "wait people" now?) give a tip yet.


----------



## MoneyUber4

I recommend using a prepared text called “clipper” - down loading this application from google play on your phone.

Your phone can switch between 2 or more open screens by holding the "home" button. 

What I have done is: Prepared several texts for the service that I can copy and paste with only one touch. 

If by error, I accepted a ride that is too far away from me. 

I have 2 texts ready to be use. My texts are shorter but this is what I have on it. 

1) Hello, "name" (driver) I just received your call. I am far away from your pick up location. It is going to take me about (20) minutes to arrive. If you want me to I can start the ride/charges now and I could be on my way to pick you up or you can re-order your trip. Pls reply to confirm if you want me to start the ride/charges.

2) Hello, "name" (driver) I am sorry for the inconvenience but I have to go off for service/fuel now. Please re order your trip. Thk u. 

This way I do not cancel the ride but they do. 

Try "clipper" it works great for me.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

MoneyUber4 said:


> 1) Hello, "name" (driver) I just received your call. I am far away from your pick up location. It is going to take me about (20) minutes to arrive. If you want me to I can start the ride/charges now and I could be on my way to pick you up or you can re-order your trip. Pls reply to confirm if you want me to start the ride/charges.


What a great idea. Offer to drive to pick up location but only if they will pay for it. That way they'll either cancel, or you will actually get compensated for your work.


----------



## MoneyUber4

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> What a great idea. Offer to drive to pick up location but only if they will pay for it. That way they'll either cancel, or you will actually get compensated for your work.


I know. So far 2 riders have accepted the charges at it was good for my rating too.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I got Pinged today, as I was the closest car. unfortunately there is a river in the way with the bridges 20 minutes apart. so I declined the ping. less than 30 seconds later I get pinged again. what gives? I already declined


----------



## MoneyUber4

Sacto Burbs said:


> I got Pinged today, as I was the closest car. unfortunately there is a river in the way with the bridges 20 minutes apart. so I declined the ping. less than 30 seconds later I get pinged again. what gives? I already declined


I don't decline any calls any more, my rate of acceptance is now 100% + my rating is holding at 4.8 - 
I noticed that after NOT accepting a call, my grade were going down by a few points so I decided to take every call.

My actions are: 
1) if rider is 10 mins or less from me, I go without any delay. As I on my way, with my quick text (1 touch called "Clipper") I send this text: "my name", (driver) I am on my way to pick you up, pls confirm your address/location or *Land mark? Eta (9) mins. 
2) As I am driving down and on the next chance, I copy and hold my next text mssg. from "Clipper" "my name", (driver) I just arrived, Black Honda with flashing lights on.
I send text when I am 1.5 blocks from destination or closer. This way the rider is ready to come out and he/she is looking for the black honda. Usually no waiting time and if any is not more than 2 mins. 
3) I press arrived, and Start the trip as soon as there is contact with rider "I will be right out" or rider open my door. 
4) Arrived at destination, pax is saying good bye. I touch my phone and search for "Clipper" look for message. 
"Trip completed! Rating 5★ is very important to me. Pls rate it accordingly and Thank you for ur tip. "name" (driver) - Copy, paste and send mssg to rider before you end the trip.
If rider did not give you any tip this time, they will remember you the next time. Now if rider is a Lyft customer, they have the option to give you a tip through their application. Usually I get 9 tips out of 10 rides.
4) Trip end when rider get off from my car at destination. Now i am using a Hand Written Log (see copy of it, attached at the end of this message) Clip board. Write your timing and and notes. Tolls if any etc.

If rider is over 10 minutes. 
Once I have accepted the call. I touch my home screen, look for "Clipper" application, look for message. Touch: 
1) Hello, "name" (driver) I just received your call. I am far away from your pick up location. It is going to take me about (20) minutes to arrive. If you want me to I can start the ride/charges now and I could be on my way to pick you up or you can re-order your trip. Pls reply to confirm if you want me to start the ride/charges.
2) Touch and hold the home screen, see the tel/text application - look for favorite numbers - on my phone I named 1 Uber Riders and 1 Lyft Riders, this way they are the 1st numbers on top of the favorites. Touch 1 Uber Rider envelope. Hold on input and paste messge, press send. 
3) Rider will accept to start the trip from your location or they will cancel the call. 
4) If customer text you and said, "I am not cancelling the call. You have to cancel it" I touch my "clipper" application, look for my next quick message. copy and paste: "If I cancel the trip, you will be charged $5, you have 3 mins to re order your trip" Usually, customer will re-order their trip. Once you see that they have cancel the trip. Press go off line on you phone so you don't get their call again. Be off line for a few minutes and come back on line. If customer does not want to re order the trip after 7 to 10 mins. I had press Arrived and End trip, lets them deal with Uber and Lyft for their credit. 
I don't recommend the last action but it is my last resort to show them that they will be charged. 
Good luck all!


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Superb customer service. I'm going to do it.

What would you recommend for my situation today, Saturday. 

I just started at 6 AM. No Ubers between my house and 30 miles north. So I got a ping that I was pretty sure would be a good airport run.

But it's 25 minutes -And 20 miles-north and the airport is 30 miles south of me. That would've added almost $40 to the riders cost, plus the $50 airport only fare.

It was a nice student passenger leaving from a ritzy home and I got my $50 airport run. But Would I really have gotten a good rating when she saw the actual fare if she had agreed to me starting the clock from my home?


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> Superb customer service. I'm going to do it.
> 
> What would you recommend for my situation today.
> 
> I just started at 6 AM. No Ubers between my house and 30 miles north. So I got a ping that I was pretty sure would be a good airport run.
> 
> But it's 25 minutes -And 20 miles-north and the airport is 30 miles south of me. That would've added almost $40 to the riders cost, plus the $50 airport only fare.
> 
> It was a nice student passenger leaving from a ritzy home and I got my $50 airport run. But Would I really have gotten a good rating when she saw the actual fare if she had agreed to me starting the clock from my home?


So you care more about your rating than you do about making a profit?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I'm a newbie and I don't make many trips. For now it counts. I would have no compunction on the weekday early-morning trips because they're probably paid by corporations and the rider will never see it.


----------



## tleeshan

UberOne said:


> UHHHH... letting a ping expire DOES affect your ACCEPTANCE rate! However, to accept and then cancel affects your CANCELLATION rate, which is a metric that Uber also keeps track of.
> 
> Both are looked down upon by Uber, but accepting and canceling is worse than simply not accepting. The acceptance threshold is 80%, whereas canceling more than 10% of accepted requests will warrant a threat from uber, which makes sense since it significantly impacts the rider's experience (remember waiting for a taxicab that only never shows up to your home?).


Make it clear!


----------



## MoneyUber4

Sacto Burbs said:


> Superb customer service. I'm going to do it.
> 
> What would you recommend for my situation today, Saturday.
> 
> I just started at 6 AM. No Ubers between my house and 30 miles north. So I got a ping that I was pretty sure would be a good airport run.
> 
> But it's 25 minutes -And 20 miles-north and the airport is 30 miles south of me. That would've added almost $40 to the riders cost, plus the $50 airport only fare.
> 
> It was a nice student passenger leaving from a ritzy home and I got my $50 airport run. But Would I really have gotten a good rating when she saw the actual fare if she had agreed to me starting the clock from my home?


Thank you for your question. All depend on your location and how far are you from everything. If you are the only driver in town, you are the king or queen. There is no other option, specially going to the Airport, every minutes count. 
Where I live, they are riders all around me and many of them will cancel you in 1 to 2 minutes, like what happen today, I got 3 cancellation because I was 9 to 12 minutes away. Riders don't want to wait.
But also yesterday, I was out of my area, about 30 minutes north west. I got one call with 21 minutes away which it was accepted by the pax to pay and start the ride, it was only $9 more on the ride, rider had no other choice other drivers were cancelling the ride without option because she was too far. I was the only one giving her a choice either to pay or get picked up. 
If your rider had accepted your ride, starting from your point of origin it calculate 20 miles and 25 minutes an additional $26 dollars to your favor. 
Now, I always ask riders to re confirm their decision. 
My pax of yesterday accepted + I got a $3 tip. My grade did not change. 
Now your rating can go down because a careless rider would point at one star without looking and you got a lower rating. At the end of each trip I remind them that 5★ is very important to me and thank them for their tip even thou I did not get any. I planted my seed. I am expecting my tip.
Now when riders cancel any trip, they don't have an option to grade you. 
Also when they ask for credit because they got charge $5 because you started and ended the trip. When they get the credit, their bad credit is deleted from that transaction and from your records. 
You are your own boss and you decide how much you want to make or give a free ride to any one. It is up to you to do what ever you want.


----------



## RideshareGuru

taarbo said:


> but that would affect acceptance rate


Yes, but if you read the contract you are actually obligated to pick them up if you accept, whereas you are under no obligation to accept any request, regardless of what Uber may want. It's on page 2.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Uber makes more money but they can also see the texts. Keep pax pinging until it creates a surge, or create your own surge ?

You can also cancel after you accept. E.g sorry, car having trouble, can't get to your location.


----------



## RideshareGuru

MoneyUber4 said:


> Thank you for your question. All depend on your location and how far are you from everything. If you are the only driver in town, you are the king or queen. There is no other option, specially going to the Airport, every minutes count.
> Where I live, they are riders all around me and many of them will cancel you in 1 to 2 minutes, like what happen today, I got 3 cancellation because I was 9 to 12 minutes away. Riders don't want to wait.
> But also yesterday, I was out of my area, about 30 minutes north west. I got one call with 21 minutes away which it was accepted by the pax to pay and start the ride, it was only $9 more on the ride, rider had no other choice other drivers were cancelling the ride without option because she was too far. I was the only one giving her a choice either to pay or get picked up.
> If your rider had accepted your ride, starting from your point of origin it calculate 20 miles and 25 minutes an additional $26 dollars to your favor.
> Now, I always ask riders to re confirm their decision.
> My pax of yesterday accepted + I got a $3 tip. My grade did not change.
> Now your rating can go down because a careless rider would point at one star without looking and you got a lower rating. At the end of each trip I remind them that 5★ is very important to me and thank them for their tip even thou I did not get any.  I planted my seed. I am expecting my tip.
> Now when riders cancel any trip, they don't have an option to grade you.
> Also when they ask for credit because they got charge $5 because you started and ended the trip. When they get the credit, their bad credit is deleted from that transaction and from your records.
> You are your own boss and you decide how much you want to make or give a free ride to any one. It is up to you to do what ever you want.


You are lucky that the pax didn't report you to Uber, they know if the pax is in the car or not because they can track the GPS on both phones.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Anyone with a Uber account can have you pick up somebody else. They initiate the call, but you initiate the start of the trip.I just did that on New Year's Eve picking up lots of different passengers going to a party. I never saw the actual Uber account holder. Same deal with transporting teenagers after their school activities to their home.

In the suburbs there's not much risk picking up the wrong person because mostly you're going to peoples houses not offices or apartment buildings.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The wording is perfect. Uber marketing would be proud. Never do you say you will not come unless they agree to have the ride started. It is offered as a choice. And the implication is that there may be a closer Uber.

This is important to me because there IS a closer Uber, the ones clustered around the bridges, that would be better for the pax.


----------



## MoneyUber4

RideshareGuru said:


> You are lucky that the pax didn't report you to Uber, they know if the pax is in the car or not because they can track the GPS on both phones.


Correct, they also have our tex mssges, Pax accepting the charges and term of the ride. I have changed my way of doing business, this is a business. Everybody get calls from Uber's or Lyft's to pick up paxs 18 to 35 mins away. What I do now is, I stop, send my text to paxs and give them a choice: You are too far away from me, I am giving you a choice: Pay me to pick you up or re-order your trip. It is NOT the pax fault that you get that far away call. 
Many drivers are confuse and they don't know what to do with this far away calls. And many time there is another driver closer to pax than you. 
Doing it this way: 1) You are complying with Uber/Lyft by taking every call 2) You are giving a choice to pax to make a decision. 
You know the rest, why should you waste your gas/time with this far away customer? What about if he/she cancel you half way? Does Uber/Lyft would say, you will get extra money for your effort? Yes/No?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Jay2dresq said:


> From what I gather from other posts here, it does not. You neither accept nor decline a ping that has expired.


What planet are you on? OF COURSE not accepting a ping affects your "acceptance rate" ... Dah, thats exactly the definition, dummy. You actually thought that only if you cancelled the trip after "accepting" was considered a "non-acceptance" ??? What are you new!?!?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

RideshareGuru said:


> Yes, but if you read the contract you are actually obligated to pick them up if you accept, whereas you are under no obligation to accept any request, regardless of what Uber may want. It's on page 2.


Yes, but uber has told me in writing that I have the right to cancel any passenger for any reason if I feel unsafe, etc (this was in response to passengers trying to get in with open containers).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

RideshareGuru said:


> You are lucky that the pax didn't report you to Uber, they know if the pax is in the car or not because they can track the GPS on both phones.


Well just tonight I took one guy to one house, and then I took his friend home. The first guy to get out was the one with the phone that ordered the ride. This happens a lot. I doubt uber checks those things. Besides, if the passenger agrees, Uber is probably proud -- after all, they're getting a cut of that, too. On the other hand, I wouldn't do that, personally.


----------



## RideshareGuru

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Well just tonight I took one guy to one house, and then I took his friend home. The first guy to get out was the one with the phone that ordered the ride. This happens a lot. I doubt uber checks those things. Besides, if the passenger agrees, Uber is probably proud -- after all, they're getting a cut of that, too. On the other hand, I wouldn't do that, personally.


My point is that if you accept a request, start the ride before getting to the pax pickup location, and then the pax complains, you will lose your fare and could be deactivated. I have developed a healthy distrust of pax because of the crap that they often try to pull.


----------



## RideshareGuru

MoneyUber4 said:


> I don't decline any calls any more, my rate of acceptance is now 100% + my rating is holding at 4.8 -
> I noticed that after NOT accepting a call, my grade were going down by a few points so I decided to take every call.
> 
> My actions are:
> 1) if rider is 10 mins or less from me, I go without any delay. As I on my way, with my quick text (1 touch called "Clipper") I send this text: "my name", (driver) I am on my way to pick you up, pls confirm your address/location or *Land mark? Eta (9) mins.
> 2) As I am driving down and on the next chance, I copy and hold my next text mssg. from "Clipper" "my name", (driver) I just arrived, Black Honda with flashing lights on.
> I send text when I am 1.5 blocks from destination or closer. This way the rider is ready to come out and he/she is looking for the black honda. Usually no waiting time and if any is not more than 2 mins.
> 3) I press arrived, and Start the trip as soon as there is contact with rider "I will be right out" or rider open my door.
> 4) Arrived at destination, pax is saying good bye. I touch my phone and search for "Clipper" look for message.
> "Trip completed! Rating 5★ is very important to me. Pls rate it accordingly and Thank you for ur tip. "name" (driver) - Copy, paste and send mssg to rider before you end the trip.
> If rider did not give you any tip this time, they will remember you the next time. Now if rider is a Lyft customer, they have the option to give you a tip through their application. Usually I get 9 tips out of 10 rides.
> 4) Trip end when rider get off from my car at destination. Now i am using a Hand Written Log (see copy of it, attached at the end of this message) Clip board. Write your timing and and notes. Tolls if any etc.
> 
> If rider is over 10 minutes.
> Once I have accepted the call. I touch my home screen, look for "Clipper" application, look for message. Touch:
> 1) Hello, "name" (driver) I just received your call. I am far away from your pick up location. It is going to take me about (20) minutes to arrive. If you want me to I can start the ride/charges now and I could be on my way to pick you up or you can re-order your trip. Pls reply to confirm if you want me to start the ride/charges.
> 2) Touch and hold the home screen, see the tel/text application - look for favorite numbers - on my phone I named 1 Uber Riders and 1 Lyft Riders, this way they are the 1st numbers on top of the favorites. Touch 1 Uber Rider envelope. Hold on input and paste messge, press send.
> 3) Rider will accept to start the trip from your location or they will cancel the call.
> 4) If customer text you and said, "I am not cancelling the call. You have to cancel it" I touch my "clipper" application, look for my next quick message. copy and paste: "If I cancel the trip, you will be charged $5, you have 3 mins to re order your trip" Usually, customer will re-order their trip. Once you see that they have cancel the trip. Press go off line on you phone so you don't get their call again. Be off line for a few minutes and come back on line. If customer does not want to re order the trip after 7 to 10 mins. I had press Arrived and End trip, lets them deal with Uber and Lyft for their credit.
> I don't recommend the last action but it is my last resort to show them that they will be charged.
> Good luck all!


Given that you put those messages in text form regarding charging the pax on the way and the false information about cancellation charges, I would be surprised if they don't forward that to customer care. I sure as hell would.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The text worked great for me early this morning. I got a call from 25 minutes away. I sent the text and got a thank you reply from a brand-new user telling me never mind don't come. I texted her that she should cancel the trip and see if there was a closer Ubet. 

Unfortunately she couldn't figure out how to cancel her trip. I went ahead and did start trip stop trip which charged her five bucks. I feel bad about that. What other options do I have?

The other option was simply to refuse to accept the ride. That would leave her out in the cold not knowing what was going on and therefore feeling kind of bad, And I would keep getting the pings.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Sacto Burbs said:


> The text worked great for me early this morning. I got a call from 25 minutes away. I sent the text and got a thank you reply from a brand-new user telling me never mind don't come. I texted her that she should cancel the trip and see if there was a closer Ubet.
> 
> Unfortunately she couldn't figure out how to cancel her trip. I went ahead and did start trip stop trip which charged her five bucks. I feel bad about that. What other options do I have?
> 
> The other option was simply to refuse to accept the ride. That would leave her out in the cold not knowing what was going on and therefore feeling kind of bad, And I would keep getting the pings.


And this is what happens when a company doesn't listen to its partners. If uber would heed these legitimate complaints we have, customers would have a better experience.

Maybe if we received tips, we would be better equipped to eat a little of the cost for some of these farther/cheaper rides.


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> The text worked great for me early this morning. I got a call from 25 minutes away. I sent the text and got a thank you reply from a brand-new user telling me never mind don't come. I texted her that she should cancel the trip and see if there was a closer Ubet.
> 
> Unfortunately she couldn't figure out how to cancel her trip. I went ahead and did start trip stop trip which charged her five bucks. I feel bad about that. What other options do I have?
> 
> The other option was simply to refuse to accept the ride. That would leave her out in the cold not knowing what was going on and therefore feeling kind of bad, And I would keep getting the pings.


So a brand new customer just got charge $5 for doing NOTHING wrong.

Uber has pretty bad business practices, but this is worse. You incurred ZERO costs. You stole $5 from her.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I know. I screwed up. It was 6am. What should I do now? Write Yber and ask they credit customer?


----------



## Ubermanpt

What he did was wrong but at least since she was brand new the first cancellation fee I waived but a terrible first experience for a new customer and not right. You should have but cancel and do not charge client, period!!!
Yes, uber should do something about far eta's because it's not fair to drivers to go there for this low rate and customers could get stuck from drivers not willing to go there, whereas if they got a higher rate, tip,ect.. for a driver is could be a win win for everyone


----------



## UberHammer

Sacto Burbs said:


> I know. I screwed up. It was 6am. What should I do now? Write Yber and ask they credit customer?


Tell uber you meant to cancel, but accidentally started the trip.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberHammer said:


> So a brand new customer just got charge $5 for doing NOTHING wrong.
> 
> Uber has pretty bad business practices, but this is worse. You incurred ZERO costs. You stole $5 from her.


I agree with you. I wouldn't do this myself. But when Uber refuses to bend to the needs/complaints of its drivers, then this is the type of shit that happens. Abuse begets abuse.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Wrote to Uber. Told about the error. 

Moved my pin around on pax app. It seems that 25 minutes is the maximum distance before it says no Uber X available.


----------



## UberHammer

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I agree with you. I wouldn't do this myself. But when Uber refuses to bend to the needs/complaints of its drivers, then this is the type of shit that happens. Abuse begets abuse.


I completely support the protocol being discussed here.

Drivers should call passengers 10+ mins away and get more information. Don't just blindly put those miles on your car to get out there and find it's a $5 fare, especially if the area is a dead zone forcing you to put even more miles on your car. To do so is just dumb business, but Uber doesn't care if it's dumb business for you the driver, because they still get $1.80 despite how much you as the driver lose, and adding $1.80 to their revenue is good business.

But don't make customers pay for Uber greedily matching drivers to riders 10+ miles away for $5 fares at the drivers expense. If you call the customer and find it's a waste of a trip, try to convince them to cancel. If they won't, then just cancel. Take the hit on your cancellation rate. It's ridiculous to expect the rider to take the hit on their wallet. It's not their fault.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

The problem here was that the passenger couldn't figure out how to cancel for free within the first five minutes. She was new. If she had been able to cancel, it would've been no harm no foul. unfortunately, I've never used the passenger app myself so I couldn't explain to her what she should do.

But read the actual cancellation policy as it affects drivers.

*What Is Uber's Cancellation Policy?*
Uber charges a cancellation fee if you cancel more than five minutes after requesting a ride.

However, if we expect your driver to be more than 5 minutes late (based on the current ETA), you may cancel without penalty.


----------



## UberHammer

As a technology company, Uber could easily fix this. 

If there is not an Uber within a few miles of the rider, the customer would see "No UberX available". However, Uber could code the app to allow the rider to enter in a destination and check again. If the destination is say, for example (and this could be changed) more miles from the pickup to the destination than the miles from the drivers location to the pickup, then that UberX would appear as available. So if the closest UberX is 30 miles away, the driver would know that the fare they are being matched up with is AT LEAST more miles than it takes to get to the rider. At that point they could chose to accept or ignore the ping. But at least the risk of it being a $5 fare is eliminated.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

You know, by trying to squeeze some extra money out of this ride I might've just passed up a good fare to the airport. I spend most of my time deadheading as it is because I can usually get home after runs. 

Joke would be on me. 

In any event, I missed a beautiful sunrise drive. Always priceless, always free. I'll try again at 5am tomorrow. Uber On.


----------



## UberHustla

UberHammer said:


> As a technology company, Uber could easily fix this.
> 
> If there is not an Uber within a few miles of the rider, the customer would see "No UberX available". However, Uber could code the app to allow the rider to enter in a destination and check again. If the destination is say, for example (and this could be changed) more miles from the pickup to the destination than the miles from the drivers location to the pickup, then that UberX would appear as available. So if the closest UberX is 30 miles away, the driver would know that the fare they are being matched up with is AT LEAST more miles than it takes to get to the rider. At that point they could chose to accept or ignore the ping. But at least the risk of it being a $5 fare is eliminated.


Great idea!


----------



## Red

The idea of starting the meter on the way to the pick up has been bugging me for a long time actually. Technically I'm hired and not able to accept another fare from the moment I've accepted the ping. Over the grace period of, let's say, 10 minutes the meter should actually start automatically. 5 min for PAX to cancel, another 5 for arriving to most of the pickups, freebie is over.

Since Uber is never going to change app in driver's favor the only way to compensate for long pings is getting PAX permission to start the meter on the way. I would ask right after accepting and start 10 min later.

Wonder if @thehappytypist heard of such cases and what Uber reaction would be if PAX will complain?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Sacto Burbs said:


> The text worked great for me early this morning. I got a call from 25 minutes away. I sent the text and got a thank you reply from a brand-new user telling me never mind don't come. I texted her that she should cancel the trip and see if there was a closer Ubet.
> 
> Unfortunately she couldn't figure out how to cancel her trip. I went ahead and did start trip stop trip which charged her five bucks. I feel bad about that. What other options do I have?
> 
> The other option was simply to refuse to accept the ride. That would leave her out in the cold not knowing what was going on and therefore feeling kind of bad, And I would keep getting the pings.


What other option? Your ONLY correct option was for YOU to hit CANCEL, not start & stop. You dont know how to driver cancel a trip on the app? There's even a list of dispensations, including "customer requested cancel" which does not affect your cancel rating. Get familiar with the app & you wont have to steal $5 from pax!


----------



## unter ling

UberHammer said:


> As a technology company, Uber could easily fix this.
> 
> If there is not an Uber within a few miles of the rider, the customer would see "No UberX available". However, Uber could code the app to allow the rider to enter in a destination and check again. If the destination is say, for example (and this could be changed) more miles from the pickup to the destination than the miles from the drivers location to the pickup, then that UberX would appear as available. So if the closest UberX is 30 miles away, the driver would know that the fare they are being matched up with is AT LEAST more miles than it takes to get to the rider. At that point they could chose to accept or ignore the ping. But at least the risk of it being a $5 fare is eliminated.


A good idea but when pax catch on that drivers wont take a short fare pax start lying about the destination then change it when they are in the car


----------



## UberHammer

unter ling said:


> A good idea but when pax catch on that drivers wont take a short fare pax start lying about the destination then change it when they are in the car


Cancel as "wrong address". Rider charged $5.

It's a loss for the driver. But the passenger paid $5 to go nowhere. Why would I instead take them where they were really going for $5? I've already got my $5 without moving their ass an inch.


----------



## unter ling

UberHammer said:


> Cancel as "wrong address". Rider charged $5.
> 
> It's a loss for the driver. But the passenger paid $5 to go nowhere. Why would I instead take them where they were really going for $5? I've already got my $5 without moving their ass an inch.


And its a slippery slide to low ratings and deactivation


----------



## UberHammer

unter ling said:


> And its a slippery slide to low ratings and deactivation


Why?

The rider entered the wrong address. The driver canceled for "wrong address". Why would the driver get a low rating for this? The rider can't rate a driver on a canceled ride.


----------



## unter ling

UberHammer said:


> Why?
> 
> The rider entered the wrong address. The driver canceled for "wrong address". Why would the driver get a low rating for this? The rider can't rate a driver on a canceled ride.


Sorry forgot that bit, but do you think uber would let drivers get away with that?


----------



## UberHammer

unter ling said:


> Sorry forgot that bit, but do you think uber would let drivers get away with that?


Get away with what? You do realize you are responding to an idea I'm proposing that Uber could code into the app, right? If they don't want this protocol, then they won't code it. It's not something I'm suggesting drivers do outside of the app.


----------



## MoneyUber4

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I realize you probably sent me an automatically generated response, but if you read my email, you would realize the response does not fit the scenario.
> 
> *I* cancelled the trip because it was 45 minutes away!
> 
> Accept every trip, even a trip 45 minutes away? Drive an hour to pick someone up who may only need a minimum fare ride? In no way whatsoever does that make any sort of business sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> On Dec 21, 2014, at 1:19 AM,
> 
> *Uber* (Uber)
> 
> Dec 20 22:19
> 
> Hi,
> 
> No need to worry - a rider canceling a trip will never count against your acceptance rate. When calculating acceptance rate, we only consider the number of requests that you rejected.
> 
> To keep your acceptance rate high, please be sure to accept every trip request that comes your way. If you're not ready to accept trip requests, make sure that you go "Offline". You may also want to check to see that your volume is on and turned up high so you always hear the beep of a trip request.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber|@uber
> 
> Dec 20 16:43
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got a call from 45 minutes away. Obviously this was an error so I canceled it. Will that negatively impact my acceptance rate?


Congratulation "JaxBeachDriver" your posting just reached 2,833 views. That is a lot of views.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

"Customer requested cancel"

How do they know?


----------



## Ubermanpt

It's a good idea. I think it would help those pax who live further away get more rides. I think this is different than taxis driving around and not accepting a fare that is in front of them. This is about someone (us drivers) driving out of our way, spending our money on gas, depreciating our car, spending our time to take someone sonewhere. Once a pax is in the car I wouldn't decline because of destination but I feel I should have the right to know where the pax is going if I'm going to spend my money and time


----------



## MoneyUber4

To RideShareGuru Your comment on 
"Given that you put those messages in text form regarding charging the pax on the way and the false information about cancellation charges, I would be surprised if they don't forward that to customer care. I sure as hell would."

I am not hiding anything from Uber/Lyft or the customer and this is a public forum, everything that I do is in writing and on their network. I am pretty sure Uber/Lyft are also enjoying their extra profit this way.

My profit is good, not great about $550 per week part time 5 to 6 hours per day but I been saving about $30 or more in gas per week + my time. I being doing it for the last 2 months. 

I am just explaining my experiences with far away requests. My experiences are many like yours. Example, I got a call to pick up rider 17 min away. When I got to the point of pick up, customer tell me, I am sorry but I put the pin in the wrong location and I couldn't call you because my stupid phone has no signal, I am actually 12 miles away from there. What do you do now? You just lost your time/money + you have to go to a new pick up location. I always text and confirm long rides because it is easier to get smart short answer from riders. 
I am here to give transport service and not hiding after I take the call, the customer is screwed waiting for driver to move.

Now, like I say; It is not the pax fault that Uber/Lyft sent you that call. 
Sometime I get some bully customers that they don't want to pay, re-order or cancel the trip, they just want to let leave you hanging. Hell with them! I got good news for them now.


----------



## MoneyUber4

Sacto Burbs said:


> "Customer requested cancel"
> 
> How do they know?


Dont worry, you did ok. Nothing is going to affect our rating. I am sorry you did that action but it is not a big problem. I say, there are not dumb people on this world any more.

If I am the rider, I would e-mail Uber to get the credit, once they give them that credit the info of the cancellation is deleted and it is nothing against you.

If you want to cancel the ride just look at the corner of your phone look for Info in blue letters and a menu will show up giving you options to cancel. It is part of your experience. 
Good luck and welcome to Uber / Lyft


----------



## Sacto Burbs

If you get no reply from the pax confirming the address, short or long trip, what do you do ?


----------



## Jay2dresq

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> What planet are you on? OF COURSE not accepting a ping affects your "acceptance rate" ... Dah, thats exactly the definition, dummy. You actually thought that only if you cancelled the trip after "accepting" was considered a "non-acceptance" ??? What are you new!?!?


Somewhat new, but I was going on what others have said... Someone said that hitting cancel during a ping to decline counted against the acceptance rate, but letting it expire did not. I've only ever let a few pings expire though. Two of them were for riders over 4o mins away, and a couple were in the middle of the night, and I had forgotten I left the app online. What's with the hostile attitude anyway? Is there some sort of prize if you get on the most ignore lists?


----------



## Jay2dresq

UberHammer said:


> As a technology company, Uber could easily fix this.
> 
> If there is not an Uber within a few miles of the rider, the customer would see "No UberX available". However, Uber could code the app to allow the rider to enter in a destination and check again. If the destination is say, for example (and this could be changed) more miles from the pickup to the destination than the miles from the drivers location to the pickup, then that UberX would appear as available. So if the closest UberX is 30 miles away, the driver would know that the fare they are being matched up with is AT LEAST more miles than it takes to get to the rider. At that point they could chose to accept or ignore the ping. But at least the risk of it being a $5 fare is eliminated.


The problem with this is that customers will use it to their advantage to get a ride. Just like they will move a pin to just outside the surge zone and call the driver with the correct pickup location to avoid a surge fare, they might just enter in a destination an hour away to lure a driver there, and once they're in the car and you're a mile from their house they say "Oh, we're not going there, we're going 5 mins down the street here. Thank You."


----------



## MoneyUber4

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you get no reply from the pax confirming the address, short or long trip, what do you do ?


On short ride of 10 mins or less, I go right away, and I still waiting for reply. Uber said, once you get to requested point of pick up. Immediately press your phone and marked as ARRIVED. If you don't do it, you will not be entitle for the pax $5.00 cancellation or not show. I also text pax if they are taking more than 3 mins to show. "3 mins after arrival, are you ready? Can we start the ride?"

If you read my previous posting. I announce my arrival with a text, telling them what color of car and make with flashing lights on so I don't have to look for them. But they will look for me. Paxs tell me that they like my text because is right on the money, specially in crowded areas as Airports or Bus Stops.

On long rides, I don't move until I get a confirmation from pax. Sometime, they have inputted a wrong address too. So I would say, do not move until you get a confirmation.


----------



## Jillinoc

I received a ping then accepted it an a second later it said expired. All this was within 3 seconds. Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

Jay2dresq said:


> Somewhat new, but I was going on what others have said... Someone said that hitting cancel during a ping to decline counted against the acceptance rate, but letting it expire did not. I've only ever let a few pings expire though. Two of them were for riders over 4o mins away, and a couple were in the middle of the night, and I had forgotten I left the app online. What's with the hostile attitude anyway? Is there some sort of prize if you get on the most ignore lists?





UberHammer said:


> As a technology company, Uber could easily fix this.
> 
> If there is not an Uber within a few miles of the rider, the customer would see "No UberX available". However, Uber could code the app to allow the rider to enter in a destination and check again. If the destination is say, for example (and this could be changed) more miles from the pickup to the destination than the miles from the drivers location to the pickup, then that UberX would appear as available. So if the closest UberX is 30 miles away, the driver would know that the fare they are being matched up with is AT LEAST more miles than it takes to get to the rider. At that point they could chose to accept or ignore the ping. But at least the risk of it being a $5 fare is eliminated.


This wouldn't work, the pax is not required to enter their destination, only some do.


----------



## UberHammer

I'm not sure what's worse... users who can't use the app, or posters who can't read the posts.


----------



## dboogie2288

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I realize you probably sent me an automatically generated response, but if you read my email, you would realize the response does not fit the scenario.
> 
> *I* cancelled the trip because it was 45 minutes away!
> 
> Accept every trip, even a trip 45 minutes away? Drive an hour to pick someone up who may only need a minimum fare ride? In no way whatsoever does that make any sort of business sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> On Dec 21, 2014, at 1:19 AM,
> 
> *Uber* (Uber)
> 
> Dec 20 22:19
> 
> Hi,
> 
> No need to worry - a rider canceling a trip will never count against your acceptance rate. When calculating acceptance rate, we only consider the number of requests that you rejected.
> 
> To keep your acceptance rate high, please be sure to accept every trip request that comes your way. If you're not ready to accept trip requests, make sure that you go "Offline". You may also want to check to see that your volume is on and turned up high so you always hear the beep of a trip request.
> 
> Let me know if you have any more questions!
> 
> *Uber Support*
> 
> uber.com | facebook.com/uber|@uber
> 
> Dec 20 16:43
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got a call from 45 minutes away. Obviously this was an error so I canceled it. Will that negatively impact my acceptance rate?


And theres another thread out there about a CSR complaining that Uber is offshoring CSR work. It's shit like this that its like, well DDUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH who would pay more than 2 bucks an hour for someone who doesnt bother to read the original email, and respond accordingly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Jillinoc - did it perhaps say "canceled"? Pax often do that when they realize they mistakenly sent out a ping. That happened to me 3 times within 2 minutes today.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Money4Uber - what do you use for your timer. The timer on the phone takes me 30 sec to set.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I decided to do the predawn today. Everything from me north showed surge at 5 AM but no calls. So that shows for this one day I am not Monarch of all I survey with all the power. Customers won't even pay surge prices, let alone my outbound costs. All my fellow homeys popped up johnnie quick and surge was over. 

Finally got a call 17 freeway minutes north. After screwing up yesterday trying to make extra money, I just accepted the call. Once again, a first-time rider.


----------



## Chris Dee

I've accepted requests that have been 20 mins away and canceled, sometimes four in a row, once I find out the rider is only going down the block. BUT I put as the cancel reason "wrong address" or "rider cancelled". No negative feedback as of yet but frankly I don't care either.


----------



## Patpikuup

MoneyUber4 said:


> I don't decline any calls any more, my rate of acceptance is now 100% + my rating is holding at 4.8 -
> I noticed that after NOT accepting a call, my grade were going down by a few points so I decided to take every call.
> 
> My actions are:
> 1) if rider is 10 mins or less from me, I go without any delay. As I on my way, with my quick text (1 touch called "Clipper") I send this text: "my name", (driver) I am on my way to pick you up, pls confirm your address/location or *Land mark? Eta (9) mins.
> 2) As I am driving down and on the next chance, I copy and hold my next text mssg. from "Clipper" "my name", (driver) I just arrived, Black Honda with flashing lights on.
> I send text when I am 1.5 blocks from destination or closer. This way the rider is ready to come out and he/she is looking for the black honda. Usually no waiting time and if any is not more than 2 mins.
> 3) I press arrived, and Start the trip as soon as there is contact with rider "I will be right out" or rider open my door.
> 4) Arrived at destination, pax is saying good bye. I touch my phone and search for "Clipper" look for message.
> "Trip completed! Rating 5★ is very important to me. Pls rate it accordingly and Thank you for ur tip. "name" (driver) - Copy, paste and send mssg to rider before you end the trip.
> If rider did not give you any tip this time, they will remember you the next time. Now if rider is a Lyft customer, they have the option to give you a tip through their application. Usually I get 9 tips out of 10 rides.
> 4) Trip end when rider get off from my car at destination. Now i am using a Hand Written Log (see copy of it, attached at the end of this message) Clip board. Write your timing and and notes. Tolls if any etc.
> 
> If rider is over 10 minutes.
> Once I have accepted the call. I touch my home screen, look for "Clipper" application, look for message. Touch:
> 1) Hello, "name" (driver) I just received your call. I am far away from your pick up location. It is going to take me about (20) minutes to arrive. If you want me to I can start the ride/charges now and I could be on my way to pick you up or you can re-order your trip. Pls reply to confirm if you want me to start the ride/charges.
> 2) Touch and hold the home screen, see the tel/text application - look for favorite numbers - on my phone I named 1 Uber Riders and 1 Lyft Riders, this way they are the 1st numbers on top of the favorites. Touch 1 Uber Rider envelope. Hold on input and paste messge, press send.
> 3) Rider will accept to start the trip from your location or they will cancel the call.
> 4) If customer text you and said, "I am not cancelling the call. You have to cancel it" I touch my "clipper" application, look for my next quick message. copy and paste: "If I cancel the trip, you will be charged $5, you have 3 mins to re order your trip" Usually, customer will re-order their trip. Once you see that they have cancel the trip. Press go off line on you phone so you don't get their call again. Be off line for a few minutes and come back on line. If customer does not want to re order the trip after 7 to 10 mins. I had press Arrived and End trip, lets them deal with Uber and Lyft for their credit.
> I don't recommend the last action but it is my last resort to show them that they will be charged.
> Good luck all!


Love it! Just did it on an app. Hope it works and I don't get deactivated. Lol


----------

